# Toy Glucosamine and Chondroitin?



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Ryker has a luxating patella on his left back leg. He's had it since birth and it's a grade 1 - he's never limped on it or shown signs on pain. He currently weighs 7 pounds and will be 3 on October 13.

I know surgery is the only way to correct it, but it's close to $5000 where we are and I cannot afford that right now. I've been trying for the last few months to get him to take Glucosamine and Chondroitin. I've tried the liquid and the small-breed soft chews - he won't take either because he's very fussy! I've also tried the hard chewable tablets and he won't go near them. 

The only fool proof way to get him to take it would he pill form and to hide it in a pill pocket or some chicken. The problem is that I can't find dog pills that aren't chewable and the human pills are huge. 

Any suggestions? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau is in a similar situation. This is what we use, and it's not only good for him -- he loves it! We sprinkle a couple of tiny scoops onto his kibble and spray with a dash of water. Stir it around, and it makes a liver-flavored "gravy" that our boy finds delicious. He licks his bowl clean every morning! In fact, this post reminds me I need to order more . . . 







PS: I just checked, and a 1 lb. container lasts us almost 6 months.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My opinion is that a grade one is absolutely nothing to worry about and most definitely not a reason for surgery. 
But if you want to supplement him a bit there are plenty of treats and foods that are high in it.
One of the foods that my girls get ZiWipeak is naturally very high in it - and it has a very treat-like form - you might want to try giving it as treats if you do not want to completely change over foods.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't know how viable this would be for you as it's a canadian company... but my breeder recommended tlc petfoods and so when we ordered it we also got a box of their dog biscuits which are for hip and joint health.

https://www.tlcpetfood.com/dogbiscuits/

Chell loves them... they're her 'go in your crate' treat and it makes her excited to go in her crate so she can get one.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would not get surgery for a grade one patella as I understand often it is never a big issue at this level. Has his vet suggested surgery? I do think supplements are a great idea to prevent things from getting worse. Swizzle has good patellas but I might try one of these also so he maintains good joint health. Things with lots of connective tissue like chicken feet and trachea are also very good for joint health according to my vet.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I agree with what the others have said, a grade one LP does not need surgery. 
Killa has a grade one Medial LP in both of her knees. Yes some say she is to young to really be sure, but I don't believe that is completely true. Also the treatment that we are doing isn't going to cause any harm to her so why not. I'd much rather be safe than sorry, she already has so much wrong with her why add another surgery in to the mix. 
So we do strength exercises to help strengthen her healthy ligaments and her muscles so that they can create a nice strong cage to keep the patella in place, since the groove is not deep enough to do so. 
Here is a great website about LP, about half way down the page is there is a part that is labeled Diagnosis and Treatment and it states all the things that should be done to prevent a stage one from developing further and needing surgery. I absolutely love Dr. Karen Becker, and I really do respect what she says. 
http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...cognising-floating-knee-caps-in-pet-dogs.aspx

As for the pickiness, would he throw up a capsule? When I have to get meds to a dog (or cat) that doesn't want it I place the capsule in the very back of their mouth, gently hold their mouth closed, tilt their head up, and massage their throat until they swallow the capsule. This works with most dogs, but there are some stubborn ones that will purposely throw up the pill. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I posted on this site awhile ago about Ryker having a grade 1 luxating patella and was PMed by one member telling me that the only responsible thing to do was surgery since his knee would get much worse as he ages. 

My vet checks it at every visit and he hasn't gotten worse. He has never recommended surgery. But Ryker is *very* active and runs, leaps (more like soars) and rough houses with the other dogs. We've had dogs with horrible arthritis and I cannot imagine having that with Ryker - it breaks my heart to even think about it.

I don't feed raw, I may someday but not now. I wanted a smaller pill or something to try to maintain his joints so he can play for his entire life.  

Thanks for all the suggestions. I do feed him "Zukes Hip and Joint Beef Treats" once a day, but I'm not sure if that's enough of a dose??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I agree with what the others have said, a grade one LP does not need surgery.
> Killa has a grade one Medial LP in both of her knees. Yes some say she is to young to really be sure, but I don't believe that is completely true. Also the treatment that we are doing isn't going to cause any harm to her so why not. I'd much rather be safe than sorry, she already has so much wrong with her why add another surgery in to the mix.
> So we do strength exercises to help strengthen her healthy ligaments and her muscles so that they can create a nice strong cage to keep the patella in place, since the groove is not deep enough to do so.
> Here is a great website about LP, about half way down the page is there is a part that is labeled Diagnosis and Treatment and it states all the things that should be done to prevent a stage one from developing further and needing surgery. I absolutely love Dr. Karen Becker, and I really do respect what she says.
> ...


Thanks for the info! I cannot find capsules small enough for a 7 pound dog. I think forcing it down or wrapping it in a treat is the easiest way for him. He gets a Famotidine twice a day and he's never thrown it up (only spit it out a couple of times). The chewables wouldn't work since he won't touch them. 

Any idea where I can get capsules or pills? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Do you want to buy them in a store or are you ok with buying Online and having them shipped? I know a couple of good online stores. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Do you want to buy them in a store or are you ok with buying Online and having them shipped? I know a couple of good online stores.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm okay with online - although if it's something he has to eat, I prefer it's returnable. If it's just a pill and he has no "choice", the internet is fine. I shop online 99% of the time (better deals!)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Caniche said:


> I'm okay with online - although if it's something he has to eat, I prefer it's returnable. If it's just a pill and he has no "choice", the internet is fine. I shop online 99% of the time (better deals!)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol so do I, I love online shopping! 
You can try Drsfosterandsmith.com here is the link for their hip and joint support section http://www.drsfostersmith.com/dog-supplies/hip-and-joint-support/ps/c/3307/58
They have a lot of different brands and the brands have different types and sizes, if you click on one you like it will show you all the different types,sizes, and the price of each one. They are on the pricy side but if you like one, see if it is on amazon or if you can buy in a pet store or at a vet for cheaper. I would say petedge.com too but they really kill you on shipping charges if you don't buy like over $80 worth if stuff (they like add a special fee on the total,which is ridiculous). But you could always see what they have to offer. 
I hope you can find something that works. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Will he eat a pill mixed in yogurt? Brody gets plain yogurt every day, with kelp and some beneficial herbs mixed it, with his glucosamine pill thrown on top. Brody will eat the pill without anything with it, so that's why it's just thrown on top, but obviously in your case mixing it in would be best.


----------

